# The earliest "Glass Cans"/"Handys"



## RoyalRuby (Oct 12, 2020)

The earliest one of this style I had bought at a local beer can show a couple years ago, didn't realize it at the time, but later noticed it was dated 1958, I just finished cleaning some of the bottles I found a couple weeks ago and found another dated from 1958, besides the date of coarse, the only other difference I've noticed on ones from 1958, is the embossed wording around the neck, like almost all of this style, it has the NDNR on one side and these have "12 FULL OUNCES" on the other rather than "NOT TO BE REFILLED", I also found that this style bottle was only used on a limited basis in 1958, so I guess that makes these a bit harder to come by. Here's the one I found a couple weeks ago made by Armstrong Glass Co, my other is made by Brockway.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Oct 13, 2020)

Wanted to add, that of all the ones I've found, somewhere in the neighborhood of 150 to 200 of them (I still need to double check dates on  the ones I have boxed up), I don't recall any being dated 1959, so until I come across one dated 1959, I don't know if the wording around the neck is the same as ones from 1958.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 21, 2020)

Acting on another tip yesterday, I came back with a mother load of beer bottles from the 40's through the early 60's, one of which intrigued me to add to this thread, one of the glass cans was dated from 1960 yet it too had the "12 Full Ounces" on one side of the neck like the 1958 bottles do, I still have not found or acquired one from 1959, another first out of the many bottles found was another Packie bottle made by the Lincoln Glass Bottle Company, Lincoln, Illinois which was in business from 1942 through 1952. This one is either from 1946 or 1949 being that it could be either a 6 or a 9 as date code.


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 21, 2020)

Some of the load...lol...some with a initial cleaning, and a couple other small finds, I think the mug is a "Jadeite" Frost King which unfortunately has a small hole in the bottom, the dome shaped marble looking piece I have no clue on, maybe a base to something.


----------



## embe (Nov 21, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> the dome shaped marble looking piece I have no clue on, maybe a base to something.View attachment 214604



Might be from an ashtray or lighter? Akro Agate Co.?


----------



## RoyalRuby (Nov 21, 2020)

embe said:


> Might be from an ashtray or lighter? Akro Agate Co.?



No idea, looks more like a base to a small lamp or something similar.


----------

